# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Чем вредна картошка

## Этторе Бугатти

Сегодня крахмал - убийца номер 1?

Много лет автор мучительно думал о проблемах он*кологии в Прибалтике. Почему именно этот регион (включая Белоруссию) более других подвержен рако*вым заболеваниям и заболеваниям эндокринной сис*темы?

Есть места на Украине и в России куда хуже в эко*логическом отношении, где промышленной грязи больше, чем чистой земли, но и там уровень заболева*ний ниже.

И Чернобыльская авария тут не главная причина, она только сделала эту проблему острее и дала кое-кому повод «спихнуть» все на ее последствия. Но ав*тор владеет информацией до Чернобыльской трагедии, она мало чем отличается (по заболеваемости) от тепе*решней. Чернобыль лишь мог внести какие-то другие формы онкологии, и не более того. Собака зарыта где-то в другом месте.

И начались многолетние поиски причин как в тео*ретическом, так и в практическом плане.

Искать причину нужно не у больных, решил автор, а у здоровых, причем в особенностях национальной кухни, особенно сельской, как более древней, посто*янной, характерной. Питание городских жителей за*висит от магазинного набора.

Белорусов называют «бульбашами» за огромное количество сажаемой и поедаемой картошки. Даже самогонка гонится из картошки.

И тут автора осенило: значит, и проблемы здоровья каким-то образом связаны с этим продуктом питания.

Пришлось перелопатить *ШФ одну сотню книг, и так по крупицам начала собираться информация о картошке и как обобщение этой проблемы инфор*мация о крахмале вообще. Он ведь присутствует в ог*ромных количествах не только в картошке, но и в очи*щенной муке, в любой зерновой культуре.

Автор, потомственный травник-натуропат, с дет*ства твердо усвоил знахарскую аксиому: «Пища дол*жна быть не только строительным материалом, но од*новременно и прекрасным очистителем организма».

Повседневная пища прибалтов состоит из большо*го количества картофельных блюд (вареной и жареной картошки), мучных блюд и молочных. Все остальное - это лишь незначительная добавка.

Вареные крахмалы и слизи молока (для взрослых) никак не назовешь ни хорошим строительным мате*риалом для тела, ни, тем более, очистителем. Скорее наоборот, все они «заболачивают», то есть имеют кле-еподобное действие.

В китайских травниках картошку причисляют к ядовитым растениям! Это правда, из картошки (даже клубней) можно готовить не только пищу, но и яд, по*хожий на яд болиголова. Здесь очень уместно вспом*нить, что часто результат зависит от способа приготов*ления и дозы - в одних случаях это еда, в других - лекарство, в третьих - сильнейший яд, в четвертых - мощный возбудитель многих неизлечимых болезней, страшнейшим из которых является рак. И все это мо*гут делать крахмалы, и не только картошки. Просто одни это делают скорее, другие медленнее.

Картофель нужно есть с кожурой - она спасает от вредных воздействий. В последние годы химики обна*ружили в кожуре картофеля вещества, оказывающие положительное воздействие на организм при аллер*гии, тахикардии, гипертонии, болевом шоке (автор и без химиков использует это свойство многие десятки лет, знахари - исстари!).

Восемьдесят процентов сухого вещества картофеля составляет крахмал, он, дорогие мои читатели, может преобразоваться в простые сахара только под воздей*ствием ферментов, которые находятся в кожуре кар*тофеля (и в зерновых) и в тонком поверхностном слое непосредственно под кожицей. Ферменты желудочно-кишечного тракта лишь возбуждают ферменты живо*го продукта, включая этим самым механизм «самопере*варивания». Лишая картошку (и зерновые) преобразу*ющих крахмал ферментов, мы делаем ее неусвояемой (или трудноусвояемой). *

Картофель стал «вторым хлебом» на всей террито*рии Европы и постсоветского пространства, и стано*вится ясно, что рассматриваемые вопросы более чем актуальны.

Просто так усваивать крахмалы организм не уме*ет, для этого должно произойти огромное количество химических реакции по преобразованию сложнейше*го крахмала в простые сахара, только их знает и умеет усваивать организм.

Превращение крахмала в организме в основном на*правлено на удовлетворение потребности в сахаре. Причем технология превращения крахмала в усвояе*мые простые сахара не только сложна, трудоемка, но и значительно растянута по времени (от 2 до 4 часов). Она требует колоссального расхода энергии и биоло*гически активных веществ (витаминов В , В2, В3, РР, С и т. д.). Без достаточного количества витаминов и микроэлементов (а кто из нас их имеет достаточно?) крахмал практически не усваивается: бродит, гниет, отравляет, закупоривает капиллярную сеть.

Крахмал - практически нерастворимое вещество ни в одном из известных растворителей* Он обладает только свойством коллоидной растворимости. Изуче*ние коллоидных растворов крахмала показало, что ра*створ его состоит не из отдельных молекул крахмала, а из первичных частиц - мицелл, включающих боль*шое количество молекул.

В крахмале содержатся две фракции полисахари*дов: амилаза и амилопектин, резко отличающиеся по свойствам. Амилазы в крахмале 15-25% . Она раство*ряется в горячей воде (80° С), образуя прозрачный кол*лоидный раствор.

Амилопектин составляет 75-85% крахмального зерна. Таким образом, при воздействии на крахмал горячей воды образуется раствор амилазы, который сильно сгущен набухшим амилопектином. Получив*шаяся густая вязкая-масса носит название клейсте*ра. Этот же клейстер образуется и в желудочно-ки*шечном тракте. И чем тоньше смолота мука, из кото*рой выпечен наш хлеб, макароны и т. д., тем лучше этот клейстер клеит! Он склеивает, забивает всасы*вающие микроворсинки двенадцатиперстной кишки и ниже лежащие отделы тонкой кишки, выключая их из пищеварения сначала частично, затем почти пол*ностью.

Вот где кроется причина плохого усвоения витами*нов, микроэлементов. Недостаточное усвоение йода (крахмал делает его почти неусвояемым) приводит ко многим заболеваниям (вплоть до онкологических), но са*мым специфичным заболеванием является гипотиреоз, то есть недостаточная функция щитовидной железы. А причина все та же - «заболачивание» крахмалами (и другими шлаками) соединительной ткани, разрас*тание самой щитовидки.

В толстом кишечнике эта масса крахмала, обезво*живаясь, прикипает к стенкам толстой кишки, образуя каловые камни. Эти многолетние отложения выключа*ют, в буквальном смысле, работу (в первую очередь кро*воснабжение) тех органов, которые обеспечивает пита*тельными веществами определенный участок всасы*вания в толстой кишке. Камни блокируют всасывание, из-за этого в орган не поступают питательные веще*ства, он сперва хиреет, затем атрофируется и заболе*вает.

Нарушается микрофлора толстого кишечника, его кислотность, его способность вырабатывать незамени*мые аминокислоты. Раньше вообще считалось (а впро*чем, и до сих пор многие медики так думают), что не*заменимые кислоты есть только в животном белке (то есть мясе) и посему его просто обязательно надо есть, чтобы не умереть.

Этот медицинский миф легко опровергают многие «нецивилизованные» племена, вообще не употребля*ющие мяса (да еще и наши сыроеды и вегетарианцы). Толстый кишечник умеет вырабатывать эти незамени*мые кислоты сам, если его не заболачивать вареными крахмалами. А мы их едим в сотни раз больше, неже*ли они нужны, и гораздо больше, чем можем перера*ботать и усвоить. Это катастрофа для организма. Неус*военный крахмал, попадая в кровоток, закупоривает мельчайшее, основное кровоснабжение - капиллярное (его у нас 80% ). Это блокирует усвоение питательных веществ на клеточном уровне буквально во всех орга*нах, делает рыхлой соединительную ткань, вследствие чего она теряет возможность воспринимать и переда*вать клеточную информацию, в «лучшем» случае ис*кажает информацию, дезориентируя целые органы и системы.

Кроме того, при выпечке хлебобулочных изделий и в процессе приготовления (жареной картошки, кар*тофельной запеканки, картофельных чипсов, литов*ских блюд: цеппелинов, колбасы-ведарай, кугеля и пр.) происходит химическое соединение жиров с полисаха*ридами. Теперь будьте внимательны, дорогие читате*ли! В процессе пищеварения полисахариды расщепля*ются в желудке, а жиры - в двенадцатиперстной киш*ке, поэтому пищеварительные соки желудка не в состоянии расщепить полисахариды, соединенные с жирами. Попадая в таком виде в кишечник, они обра*зуют ядовитые соединения с катастрофическими по*следствиями для пищеварения, здоровья вообще.

Автор уверен, что сочетания концентрированно*го крахмала с жирами, сахаром и солью - это та «атомная бомба» внутри человеческого организма, которая приводит к ожирению, диабету, астме, за*болеваниям кроветворных органов, эндокринной си*стемы и т. п. Это одна из главных причин образова*ния опухолей, как доброкачественных, так и злока*чественных.

. Автор уверен, что неусвояемые крахмалы являются также основным «клеем» для удержания излишков женского гормона - эстрогена. Так как эстроген в боль*шей части удаляется из организма через печень, желч*ные пути и далее с каловыми массами, то сразу стано*вится ясно, что именно хронические запоры способству*ют обратному всасыванию излишков эстрогена. При онкологических заболеваниях в 90% случаев наблюда*ются хронические запоры. Всасываются обратно не только эстрогены, но и все канцерогены, как приходя*щие в организм извне, так и в нем образующиеся.

Если ваше тело становится зыбким, как болото, дряблым, обвисшим (ныне говорят целлюлитным), так и знайте - вы уничтожили свою соединительную ткань и здоровье именно употреблением переваренных и пережаренных крахмалов.

Сегодня крахмалы присутствуют не только в кар*тофеле и хлебобулочных изделиях, их можно найти и в колбасах, тортах, сырах и т. д. и т. п. Автор об этом предупреждает уже не один год. Увы, глас вопиющего в пустыне...

А вот последние исследования химиков Стокгольм*ского университета: «Жареная и печеная пища опас*на для здоровья, поскольку содержит вещество акри-ламид, вызывающее раковые заболевания. Особенно опасны и страшны картофельные чипсы и картошка пом-фритт (мороженая)». Кстати, Всемирная органи*зация здоровья считает недопустимым для здоровья взрослого человека один микрограмм акриламида в день. Будьте внимательны! В одном килограмме жа*реного (копченого) мяса содержится около 50 микро*граммов акриламида. Акриламид образуется лишь при жарке, выпечке, копчении. Причем его количе*ство резко возрастает в крахмалосодержащих продук*тах.

До трети всех заболеваний раком вызваны непра*вильным питанием - то есть любовью к жареному.

Эти сообщения вызвали шок в Швеции и Европе в целом. ВОЗ созвала экстренное совещание. Достигну*то соглашение об изъятии и сокращении ассортимен*та продуктов питания, содержащих акриламид.

Но поток этих «товаров» устремился теперь в При*балтику и страны Восточной Европы. Помните, один пакетик чипсов в 40 раз опаснее килограмма мясного жаркого!

Так неожиданно автор получил строго научное под*тверждение своих многолетних исследований.

И последние, обобщающие выводы автора. То, что мы повсеместно перешли на употребление кофе, сла*достей, «удобной» пищи, детренирует наш пищева*рительный тракт, делает вялым и неустойчивым им*мунитет. Изнеженная, облегченная, упрощенная пища не для нас, а для тех, кому нет дела до своего здоровья.

Мощнейшие механизмы пищевой переработки ра*ботают не в полную силу, вхолостую, они не нагруже*ны работой, а вместе с ними не заводится синхронно мощь механизмов здорового метаболизма, достаточной выработки ферментов, наступает ослабление иммуни*тета со всеми вытекающими отсюда многочисленны*ми последствиями.

Для того чтобы нормально работали мозги, была отличная память - нормализуйте состояние кишеч*ника. Мозг в первую очередь страдает от состояния кишечника.

Кишечная токсемия - это причина всех болезней, в том числе и таких грозных, как рак, параличи, ту*беркулез, болезни сердца и почек.

Только грубоволокнистая, сырая пища обеспечива*ет биомеханическое и биохимическое очищение бла*годаря щелочным радикалам в сырой пище, способной нейтрализовать патологические кислоты и яды, обра*зующиеся и внесенные в организм.

Мифы и реалии I онкологии

Каждые 20 секунд еще один человек узнает, что у него рак. Что его ждет? Почему он должен ждать? По*чему и чего мы все должны ждать?

----------


## Этторе Бугатти

Картофель, осторожно яд - соланин
"Что поделаешь, авитаминоз!" - так объясняем мы себе явные признаки ухудшения самочувствия в весеннее время.

Самые продвинутые в ожидании первой зелени с грядок налегают на аптечные витамины. И мало кому приходит в голову связывать слабость и сонливость, тяжесть в голове и головокружение, першение в горле и затрудненное дыхание, тахикардию и ощущения холода в руках и ногах с самым распространенным, а для многих и основным продуктом питания - картофелем.


Яд в кастрюле

Клубни, полежавшие на свету, зеленеют, в них накапливается сильнейший яд - соланин. Особенно много его в проросшем картофеле. В больших дозах соланин разрушает эритроциты крови и угнетающе действует на центральную нервную систему. Попадание соланина в организм вызывает обезвоживание, лихорадку, судороги. Для ослабленного организма все это может обернуться и смертельным исходом. Обезвредить яд не поможет никакая тепловая обработка. По данным австрийских ученых, неблагоприятное действие соланин оказывает, когда его содержание повышается до 40 миллиграммов на 100 граммов картофеля. Осенью в 100 граммах только что выкопанного картофеля соланина бывает не более 10 миллиграммов. Весной может оказаться втрое больше, причем концентрируется он преимущественно в позеленевших местах клубня и ближе к кожуре.

Эксперты ФБР утверждают, что упоминания о соланине найдены во многих учебниках для террористов, изъятых в Афганистане, и исламские террористы могут применить соланин в качестве оружия массового поражения. В изъятых пособиях описаны доступные способы получения ядов.


Признаки отравления:

Тяжесть в желудке, раздражение слизистой, тошнота, рвота, дыхание тяжелое, пульс неравномерный, аритмичный.


Помощь пострадавшему:

промывание желудка; слабительные, клизмы, кордиамин в каплях, холодный крепкий кофе, чай.


Все дело в упаковке

У нас картошку обычно продают в полиэтиленовых или веревочных сетках, где она совершенно не защищена от воздействия света. Американского потребителя такой товар привел бы в шок. В цивилизованных странах, где здоровье населения является общенациональной ценностью, картофель обязательно упаковывают в полотняные светонепроницаемые мешки.

Особо уважающие себя европейские торговые компании даже не предлагают своим клиентам картофель, хранившийся более трех месяцев, они предпочитают закупать свежие овощи в разных частях света. Правда, и стоит такая картошечка соответственно.

Многие из нас выращивают картошку сами. И храним мы ее чаще всего на балконах, в мешках или в корзинах, где она плохо защищена от воздействия света.


Так что же делать?

При хранении в холодильнике картофель рекомендуется упаковывать в полиэтиленовую пленку, которая обеспечивает высокую и постоянную влажность воздуха и уменьшает увядание клубней.

При длительном хранении упаковка не должна быть герметичной.

Перед кулинарной обработкой следует срезать с долго хранившихся клубней шкурку потолще - соланин накапливается под кожурой. Позеленевшую картошку, как ни обидно, нужно выбрасывать.


Путь к сковородке

Стоит вспомнить, что в Европе картофель прижился сравнительно недавно. Говорят, первым привез его из Мексики в 1521 году испанский конкистадор Эрнан Кортес.

Интерес к растению то вспыхивал, то угасал. Вначале в моду вошли цветы. Пытались есть верхушечные части растения, которые содержат особенно много соланина, стебли и плоды, что образовывались на месте цветения - вываривали их в сахаре. Вкус был отвратительный, а последствия весьма плачевны. Отравление ягодами картофеля проявляется тошнотой, рвотой, поносом, учащенным сердцебиением, одышкой, судорогами, в тяжелых случаях потерей сознания. Без своевременной врачебной помощи человек обречен.

Наконец, обратили внимание на клубни. Но выкапывали их рано. Недозревшие клубни также содержат большое количество соланина. Они горчат и вызывают тошноту.


"Чертово яблоко"

Точно известно, что первый мешок картошки отправил в Россию из Голландии лично Петр I в подарок графу Шереметеву с указанием разослать "земляные яблоки" по стране "на расплод". Крестьян силой заставляли сажать картофель. Правда, никто не знал, как его следует хранить. Случалось, люди умирали, наевшись зеленых клубней. В народе картофель окрестили "чертовым яблоком". Крестьяне считали, что их морят, и отвечали бунтами, получившими название "картофельных".

Уже при Екатерине II картофель стал завоевывать популярность. В 1765 году Медицинская коллегия рапортовала Сенату: "Лучший способ к предотвращению бедствия (голода) состоит в тех земляных яблоках, кои в Англии называют "потетес".

Сегодня мы не мыслим уже наш стол без картошки, искренне считая ее национальным блюдом. Картошечку любят все. И отказаться от нее ох как трудно. Но, может, стоит поискать замену, обратившись, например, к кашам - исконно русским кушаньям? Хотя бы до нового урожая.

----------


## petrovkin

> ..обратившись, например, к кашам - исконно русским кушаньям?


Ваш интерес случайно не связан (на самом деле) со словами "исконно русский"?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Неус*военный крахмал, попадая в кровоток


круто!!интересно с какого места крамал попадает в кровоток?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

вот не знал, что треть рака это следствия жареной пищи. теперь всё стало понятно. человек который заболел раком он святой и он просто ел жареное

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Картошку на Руси выращивали и ели задолго до Петра -1 го
Он только привез из за границы еще один сорт и пытался именно его внедрить

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Жаренного не ем уже давно и как только случайно попадается жареное -так печень сразу напоминает о себе 
Для нормальной переработки любого колличества пищи -достаточно одной чайной ложки масла 
Две-уже перебор 
А в жаренной пище их- пять шесть 
Хотя вот почти все жители средиземноморья начинают свой день с полстпакана оливкового масла и кусочка хлеба -и вроде долгожители

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Эти типа научные выкладки конечно занимательны, но как обычно в мире "науки" ничего нельзя сказать определенно. Может через 5 лет "докажут", что картошка - лучшее лекарство от слабоумия или еще чего-нибудь....

А что говорит древняя медицина насчет картофеля?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> А что говорит древняя медицина насчет картофеля?


Если Вы про Аюрведу, то картофель (Solanum tuberosum; санскрит - golakandaḥ) упоминается в позднем аюрведическом нигханту Свайамкрити:

rocano madhuro vṛṣyaḥ śleṣmalo balapuṣṭikṛt |
prabhūtābhyantaramalo viṣṭambhi ca gurusmṛtaḥ ||

Запомни, что [картофель] вкусный, сладкий [по раса и випака], ослизняющий, укрепляющий и питательный, увеличивает количество внутренних нечистот [в теле], способствует закреплению стула, а также тяжёлый [для освоения].

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Но если он "увеличивает количество внутренних нечистот [в теле]", то значит таки не полезен? Или просто должен сочетаться с определенными специями?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Просто это его природное свойство, которое нужно понимать и учитывать. Стараться не строить из него ежедневный рацион, есть пореже и меньшими объёмами. Сочетать со специями, облегчающими его усвоение, действующими против его "недостатков", например с кумином, чёрным перцем и т.д. Вымачивать нарезанным, в холодной воде, перед приготовлением на огне, для частичного освобождения от крахмала. Для людей с Капха-пракрити или Капха-викрити лучше совсем воздерживаться от употребления в пищу картофеля.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Повеселило! Особенно там, где автора "осенило". Похоже, до него весь мир пребывал в полном невежестве. Начинается новый этап современной диетологии - "крахмалофобия". Придется отказаться не только от картофеля, но и от всех зерновых, бобовых и большинства фруктов.
Ничего страшного в крахмале нет. Это простейший полисахарид, участвующий в строительстве тела и поддержании энергообмена. По-поводу каловых камней - это "малаховщина", лишенная всякой компетентности.
Вреден лишь рафинированный крахмал, так как он повышает уровень инсулина в крови. Хорошее переваривание крахмала возможно лишь при наличии микроэлементов, содержащихся в оболочке зерна и в кожуре картофеля. 
Поэтому, если использовать муку с включением отрубей, или готовить картофель, запеченый с кожурой, ничего страшного не случится.

----------


## Анна К.

В народной медицине сок картофельных клубней используют для лечения язвы желудка и двенадцатиперстной кишки. Но такое лечение можно проводить только до нового года, потому что чем ближе к весне, тем больше в картофеле соланина, можно отравиться. Еще в народной медицине используют цветы картофеля, но они ядовиты, также такое лечение имеет противопоказания и побочные действия, поэтому с ними нужно обращаться очень аккуратно. 
Что касается употребления картофеля в пищу, где-то (кажется, даже на старом варианте этого форума) встречала список продуктов, которые нельзя употреблять брахманам. Там упоминались овощи, выросшие под землей, без доступа солнечного и лунного света. Тогда еще целая дискуссия была - можно ли употреблять морковь. Сошлись на том, что Шрила Прабхупада дал своим ученикам рецепт морковной халавы, поэтому, учитывая время, место, обстоятельства, т.е. небольшое разнообразие овощей и фруктов в наших широтах, морковь употреблять можно. Картофель тоже растет под землей, так что, очевидно, также не является "брахманической" пищей. Поэтому - время, место, обстоятельства...
Интересно, что в перестроечные времена довелось слушать одного ученого, который доказывал, что постоянное употребление картофеля приводит к развитию "крахмалистого" характера. Т.е. человек, постоянно питающийся картошкой, становится вялым, апатичным, не способным к борьбе, хотя и остается сильным физически и пригодным для физической работы. Таким образом, о картошке говорилось, ни много, ни мало, как об орудии правящих классов для удержания народа в состоянии покорных бессловесных рабов. Тогда подумала, что это полный бред. А если не полный?
Кстати, мой организм в какой-то период ,где-то года два, напрочь отказывался от любой крахмалистой пищи - картофеля, белого хлеба, макарон и даже бананов. Видимо, очень уж был "загрязнен". А потом это прошло. Теперь снова могу все это есть. Так что, ИМХО, "картофельный" вопрос неоднозначен. Как по мне, то лучше стараться питаться чем-то более вкусным и полезным, если же такой возможности нет - что поделаешь, пойдет и картошка.

----------


## Дамир

*Этторе Бугатти* , так много текста написано Вами, но нигде не указано, каким именно Учёным, или Группой Учёных (Их Имена, Фамилии, название организации ), написать можно всё, что угодно, на заборе много чего написано, предлагаете принять это всё на Веру ))) ?!

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

> Если Вы про Аюрведу, то картофель (Solanum tuberosum; санскрит - golakandaḥ) упоминается в позднем аюрведическом нигханту Свайамкрити:
> 
> rocano madhuro vṛṣyaḥ śleṣmalo balapuṣṭikṛt |
> prabhūtābhyantaramalo viṣṭambhi ca gurusmṛtaḥ ||
> 
> Запомни, что [картофель] вкусный, сладкий [по раса и випака], ослизняющий, укрепляющий и питательный, увеличивает количество внутренних нечистот [в теле], способствует закреплению стула, а также тяжёлый [для освоения].


А в Индии откуда картоха в ведические времена взялась?  :crazy:

----------


## Anton-zzz

> Запомни, что [картофель] вкусный, сладкий


Может быть имеется ввиду сладкий картофель?  :doom:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> А в Индии откуда картоха в ведические времена взялась?


"упоминается в *позднем* аюрведическом нигханту Свайамкрити"

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> А в Индии откуда картоха в ведические времена взялась?





> картофель (Solanum tuberosum; санскрит - golakandaḥ) упоминается в *позднем* аюрведическом нигханту Свайамкрити


Многие, признанные классическими, поздние нигханту содержат в себе описания новых для Индии продуктов. Помидоры, чай, кофе и пр.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Может быть имеется ввиду сладкий картофель?


Нет, речь о Solanum tuberosum, а не о Ipomoea batatas.

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

Пасибо.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Говардхандхари дас, скажите пожалуйста, а какая примерная датировка позднего аюрведического нигханту Свайамкрити?

----------

